# Canon camera vs Kodak Auto rotate



## airtas (Mar 21, 2010)

So I had a Kodak Digital camera for a long time and whenever I took photos it would auto rotate them for me.


With my Canon SD750 this is not the same case even though I have auto rotate enabled in options.


It seems that option only turns the image on the actual camera.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 21, 2010)

For the image to be rotated on the computer as well, the program you are using to view the image, must be able to read the embedded data in the file.  

If the images aren't rotated on you computer, I'd think that is because you are lacking the updated drivers for your new camera.  Have you installed all the software that came with the camera?


----------



## airtas (Mar 21, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> For the image to be rotated on the computer as well, the program you are using to view the image, must be able to read the embedded data in the file.
> 
> If the images aren't rotated on you computer, I'd think that is because you are lacking the updated drivers for your new camera.  Have you installed all the software that came with the camera?




Yes I have, do you think the kodak actually rotated the image as opposed to whatever the canon is doing?


----------



## airtas (Mar 31, 2010)

ok so the canon is using meta data but the kodak actually rotated the image


----------



## Garbz (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, sounds about what would be expected. 

Get a program like IrfanView, picasa, or ACDSee to browse your images,


----------

